#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Can i lock cells in word table

## LilyMarie

Hello,

Is it possible to lock a cell in a Word Table (2003).

----------


## ExlGuru

It is possible in word to protect the complete table but you can not protect individual cell in the word document 

u can protect the whole table - by using Word's Forms protection.

ExlGuru

----------

